# Cwc G10 Battery Replacement Tool



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi there, I don't need to yet but i'm curious as to what is the best tool for replacing the battery on a CWC G10?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A 1 pence coin works for me.


----------



## Vieira (Feb 15, 2010)

Or if you don't have coins a Swatch tool will do it! :yes:


----------



## Jim Attrill (Mar 11, 2010)

an SA 5c piece


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If, for some strange reason, you are worried about marring, apply adhesive tape to the edge of the coin.










Later,

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A sensible suggestion young William, I like the hat too.:wink1:


----------

